# Feral with flea allergy



## sdk1406 (Jul 17, 2004)

I feed a small feral that has many open sores on her skin. I'm assuming they are from biting fleas. She is always nipping and scratching. These sores are very nasty looking. This cat has just started letting me scratch its head and neck and I am going to try to put some flea treatment on her neck while doing this. My question is can I also try giving some antibiotic in her food while she has this flea treatment on? Will there be any kind of adverse reaction? Thank you!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

There is no telling or not if it is a flea allergy or what it is. Poor thing. I put Revolution on my feral. I buy it through my vet for one of my indoor cats, but I use it on her, because they won't just let you buy it if they have not seen the cat, technically, but that is how I am able to get around that. Revolution works pretty well. Advantage works really well also, and you can buy that anywhere, it is expensive. Don't use the hartz, sargent, biospot cheap stuff....it doesn't work and it can kill or make cats very sick. I have used Pet Armor though, which is the generic for frontline, and not had any problems with it, and it's only $25 and you can find it at Target, Walmart, and other places. I don't know about putting an antibiotic in their food, I would be afraid to do that with just any antibiotic, wouldn't know how much to give her or what kind. You have to be really careful when medicating cats, and make sure you are giving them something that is safe for them and that it is the right amount for their weight, etc. I would put some flea treatment on her for sure though, you won't hurt her if you use Advantage, Frontline, Revolution, those are the safest flea medications, and definitely steer clear of the cheapo ones in the store....that is the last thing she needs if she is already sick and having problems. Thank you for trying to help this poor helpless creature, you are very kind to do that.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

I second the "don't do the antibiotic" sentiment. Not all antibiotics are good for all infections, and the right amount for the right duration is important not just for the current infection, but future infections. Also...teaching an infection how to fight off an antibiotic (which is what happens when antibiotics are misused) are how super bugs are created and the can decimate whole species.


----------



## sdk1406 (Jul 17, 2004)

Thank you! I don't think I will be using the treatment I bought. It's Adams Spot On and I haven't been reading very good things about it. I certainly don't want to hurt this feral who already has enough problems. I will wait until I can get something more reliable. I remember using Frontline on my indoor cats and one of them had a bad neurological reaction. It scared me and I never wanted to do flea treatments again.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You need to give your kitty treatment for fleas. Like advantage or revolution. Evening Primrose works too. Maybe not as effective immediately but can be put in her food. 

You should take her to a vet which works with ferals. If you cant do that then I would give her fish mox in her food to help with the sores. We do this with the ferals we cant touch in our colonies. 

The main thing is to rid her of fleas and then give her good quality food to help boost her immune system. L-lysine would help too.


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a feral with the same condition. I can't afford flea tx for him, but.... Brewer's Yeast at Walmart is cheap, cheap, cheap - the pet kind, not the human supplement. It's like $4 for 250 pills. I mash it into his wet food.


----------

